# So long, Nikon



## fmw (May 9, 2017)

It has been long and pleasant relationship.  I bought my first Nikon camera (Ftn) in 1965,  Since then I have owned most of the film cameras and a few digitals and around 40 different Nikkor lenses.  I consider them the best cameras available for the money.   I've owned Leicas and Mamiyas and Hasselblads but I've stayed with Nikon the whole way.

But I'm old now and I don't have the will to carry all that stuff around any longer.  I've decided to move to mirrorless.  I'm not impressed with Nikon's mirroless line so I have ordered a Fuji mirrorless with a couple of lenses.  I will lose a lot flexibility and performance but I should still be able to capture decent images when the urge strikes.  Certainly, I can do my internet product photography with the Fuji.

Maybe I'll put a Nikon Sticker on it for the memories.


----------



## Gary A. (May 9, 2017)

I have enjoyed my Fuji's. The Fuji shoots better with a Nikon sticker on it.


----------



## astroNikon (May 9, 2017)

I've been waiting for a good Nikon Mirrorless too.
That new Sony mirrorless sounds like it has all the goods to compete with DSLRs AF performance.
I hope Nikon comes out with something quickly to compete with it.


----------



## fmw (May 9, 2017)

I'm not concerned with AF speed.  I came from the manual focus world.  The Fuji focuses in .3 seconds which is fast enough for me.  If that doesn't work out, there is always manual focus.  Back a decade or two, Fuji used to make a Nikon F Mount compatible SLR.   I had one.  Good camera.  I think this will work just fine.


----------



## fmw (May 9, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I have enjoyed my Fuji's. The Fuji shoots better with a Nikon sticker on it.



I suspected it would.


----------



## goodguy (May 9, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> I've been waiting for a good Nikon Mirrorless too.
> That new Sony mirrorless sounds like it has all the goods to compete with DSLRs AF performance.
> I hope Nikon comes out with something quickly to compete with it.


Maybe the A9 but not the A7RII, tried it, was good but not as good as my D750


----------



## jsecordphoto (May 9, 2017)

I think you'll really enjoy the Fuji mirrorless system. I know a few full time landscape photographers who moved to Fuji and absolutely love it


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (May 9, 2017)

I can vouch for the Fuji. Great solid camera. Have the XT2 and love it. Really surprised with how good the autofocus is.


----------



## CdTSnap (May 10, 2017)

goodguy said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I've been waiting for a good Nikon Mirrorless too.
> ...



Not as good as a D750 haha. Come on. In what way. I was shooting with a D810 and a D750 for weddings. 

Now shoot with 2x A7R2's and they blow the Nikons out the water for everything. Focus, quality, lenses, colour, usability, features. Now just ordered 2x A9's because I was so impressed with the A7R2 




Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2017)

Love my XT2 and X-PRO2. The XT2 viewfinder, focus peaking, and glass are amazing. Love the film simulation and customization. Make sure to upgrade the firmware on body and glass. What model did you get?


----------



## goodguy (May 10, 2017)

CdTSnap said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


In locking focus, it was just not locking focus in harder conditions where my D750 did lock focus.
Enjoy your new cameras


----------



## fmw (May 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Love my XT2 and X-PRO2. The XT2 viewfinder, focus peaking, and glass are amazing. Love the film simulation and customization. Make sure to upgrade the firmware on body and glass. What model did you get?


I got the smallest, lightest one available - X-A3


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2017)

fmw said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Love my XT2 and X-PRO2. The XT2 viewfinder, focus peaking, and glass are amazing. Love the film simulation and customization. Make sure to upgrade the firmware on body and glass. What model did you get?
> ...


You'll love it. What glass? The 23 f2 is amazing.


----------



## cgw (May 10, 2017)

Love my X100T. Rarely take my D7200 out for street-shooting and pack an FE or N90s instead. The Fuji is whisper quiet, small, and usually goes unnoticed. Superb image quality, acceptable AF speed, and 3:2/16:9/1:1 format choice. Functional/flexible auto-ISO system. The 23/2 fixed lens is no hardship. They're also dropping in price after the X100F roll-out, making them a true bargain now.


----------



## fmw (May 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



I just bought the two kit lenses - wide angle/normal and telephoto zooms.  That is all I'm willing to lug around.  If there were a super wide available I might have gone for that as well but luckily I didn't find one.


----------



## Solarflare (May 10, 2017)

Well, personally, weight doesnt bother me. I like prime lenses anyway, so the weight of the camera is never really high. And Fuji X is simply too small for my hands. Whats the point of having a camera thats more lightweight that I can barely hold like my Ricoh GR ? Which is comfortable with the GR because its very lightweight. But Fuji X still weights some !

Also my Nikon gear is excellent anyway. My only problem is reliably focusing my manual lenses.

The new GFX is something I would love to get  but soooo expensive and I'm just a hobbyist. Its not a generalist camera though, either way. Its a specialist for ultimate IQ.




fmw said:


> I will lose a lot flexibility and performance


 Disagreed. The newest generation of Fuji X cameras is nothing to sneeze at anymore at all. Great generalist cameras, especially the X-T2 with the "booster" grip, thanks to the new autofocus module.

And the image quality has been good from day one - with the excellent 35/1.4 - and has since only gotten better.

I would also say the average image quality from Fuji lenses is higher than from Nikon and Canon. Of course, the lenses are also more expensive.

Which leads to the issue of build quality. Which other company still offers all metal lenses, mostly with aperture rings ? Certainly not Nikon.


----------



## Gary A. (May 10, 2017)

Man, talking about moving away from dSLR ... the X-A3 is about how far you can go before jumping into a point & shoot. You think you'll have any problems adjusting to a camera sans viewfinder? Let us know how the transition goes. In any event, Good Luck and Good Shooting.


----------



## fmw (May 10, 2017)

Solarflare said:


> Well, personally, weight doesnt bother me. I like prime lenses anyway, so the weight of the camera is never really high. And Fuji X is simply too small for my hands. Whats the point of having a camera thats more lightweight that I can barely hold like my Ricoh GR ? Which is comfortable with the GR because its very lightweight. But Fuji X still weights some !
> 
> Also my Nikon gear is excellent anyway. My only problem is reliably focusing my manual lenses.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I wasn't suggesting a image quality problem.  I'm used to a vast system of lenses and accesories.   Certainly larger than Fuji's.   There are some nice little features in the Nikon DSLR's that I appreciate.  One of them is the level function which allows me to level the camera on a tripod without looking for a tiny bubble level on the head.  That is what I had in mind.

And, yes, there aren't many metal lenses left in the industry.  That is one of the reasons I have kept some of my AI Nikkors.  I'm sure I'll be fine.   If I go for a second body, I'll choose one with an eye level finder.  Otherwise, I don't need anything else and I'm not an equipment collector that buys things I don't need and won't use.

Now I need to get busy selling all the Nikon stuff.  I will miss it.


----------



## Gary A. (May 10, 2017)

Solarflare said:


> Well, personally, weight doesnt bother me. I like prime lenses anyway, so the weight of the camera is never really high. And Fuji X is simply too small for my hands. Whats the point of having a camera thats more lightweight that I can barely hold like my Ricoh GR ? Which is comfortable with the GR because its very lightweight. But Fuji X still weights some !
> 
> Also my Nikon gear is excellent anyway. My only problem is reliably focusing my manual lenses.
> 
> ...


On paper/specs, dollar-for-dollar, you get more cluck for the buck with Nikon and Canon ... but between the construction quality of lenses and bodies and it must cost significantly more to have manual controls over dials and menus ... I can see where the extra money goes.


----------



## Gary A. (May 10, 2017)

Hey, the X-A3 has a "Selfie Mode" ... now it makes more sense ...


----------



## fmw (May 10, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Man, talking about moving away from dSLR ... the X-A3 is about how far you can go before jumping into a point & shoot. You think you'll have any problems adjusting to a camera sans viewfinder? Let us know how the transition goes. In any event, Good Luck and Good Shooting.



I already have a point and shoot .  I was going to go that far until I discovered that it had poor image quality and was unable to synch my strobes.  

I can see how a screen for viewing can be difficult with the sun behind you but I think it will be OK.  If not, I'll get a body with an eye level finder.  I don't do pro work any more other than for my web sites so I've become an amateur with fairly simple needs.  

I'll be happy to come back and share my impressions.  I don't intend to abandon this area of the forum just because I'm moving away from Nikon.  I still have a bunch of experience with and interest in the products.


----------



## fmw (May 10, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Hey, the X-A3 has a "Selfie Mode" ... now it makes more sense ...


There you go.  You're coming around.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2017)

fmw said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > fmw said:
> ...


There is a 10-24 zoom with OIS. At the end of year, beginning of next, 8-16mm coming.


----------



## fmw (May 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



Sorry you told me that.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2017)

fmw said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > fmw said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## astroNikon (May 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Why?



more $$$ to spend ....


----------



## fmw (May 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


More to carry.  Maybe I can leave the telephoto zoom at home.


----------



## fmw (May 11, 2017)

The camera and lenses arrived today.  So far I have connected the camera to the wall to charge the battery.  I've looked through the manual but haven't fussed with the camera yet.  This little thing is loaded with features and capabilities.  One thing I think I'm going to like is the exposure comp system.   Compensation is adjusted on a continuous basis with the main command dial and the screen responds to the adjustment so you can see the effect.

Build quality is very nice.  The body is made from aluminum and all the parts and machining are of high quality.  The lenses are also made from aluminum and have both aperture controls and focus rings, something I missed on current Nikkors.    Sensor size is APS-C and both lenses are designed for the format.  I features a 24mpx sensor.  It is small and light.  The 50-230mm telephoto zoom isn't so small but it is lighter than comparable Nikkors.

I paid $700 for the body and two zoom lenses.  It is a terrific value in my view in this age of plastic everything.

Let me get some experience with it and I'll be back to comment further and post some images.


----------



## fmw (May 11, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Why?
> ...



The Fuji wide angle zoom is $1000.  I may or may not go for one.  I found a Rokinon 12mm super wide for around $250.  They have it both in black and silver.  Didn't order it but it could be a possiblity.  Rokinon also has a full frame fisheye, something I've always owned and enjoyed with my Nikons.  These are manual focus lenses.  Not an issue for me.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 11, 2017)

fmw said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


I think @Gary A. has that 12mm and is happy with it. Maybe he will chime in.


----------



## astroNikon (May 11, 2017)

I went to the store to look at FujiFilm
but JC bought them out earlier LOL

So I fiddled with the Sony mirrorless instead.  
I've always liked them.  Nice smooth action lenses, etc.  
I wonder how the Fuji would have been?


----------



## DarkShadow (May 12, 2017)

Love my  X-T10 IQ,color and ISO Noise is better then my Nikon D7200 hands down. If I didn't do wildlife shooting, I would be totally happy with fuji alone and build quality is amazing.


----------



## fmw (May 12, 2017)

The camera is excellent although I haven't been able to get the hot shoe to work yet.  I'm running out of possibilities that the problem is me.  We'll see.  I did make a few shots on my way home from the doctor's office today and I thought you might like to see an image made with the camera.  This is a high contrast subject.  The shot was made in P mode with no compensation.  The JPEG was made by the camera.  It is not edited, just resized for the web .  It is straight out of the camera with the kit lens set to 16mm.  I couldn't have gotten a crisper image from a Nikon.


----------



## Gary A. (May 12, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


I have the 12mm Zeiss, The 8mm Rokinon (fish) but not the 12mm Rokinon.


----------



## Gary A. (May 12, 2017)

fmw said:


> The camera is excellent although I haven't been able to get the hot shoe to work yet.  I'm running out of possibilities that the problem is me.  We'll see.  I did make a few shots on my way home from the doctor's office today and I thought you might like to see an image made with the camera.  This is a high contrast subject.  The shot was made in P mode with no compensation.  The JPEG was made by the camera.  It is not edited, just resized for the web .  It is straight out of the camera with the kit lens set to 16mm.  I couldn't have gotten a crisper image from a Nikon.
> 
> View attachment 139808


Fuji makes good stuff, (with the exception being hot shoes).


----------



## table1349 (May 12, 2017)

Sounds like this is too late to be of use. quality-quantity-two-months-leica-m-240/  Enjoy the new gear.


----------



## fmw (May 12, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Sounds like this is too late to be of use. quality-quantity-two-months-leica-m-240/  Enjoy the new gear.



I don't know.  Does the hot shoe work?


----------



## Solarflare (May 13, 2017)

Thats the first time I ever heard from anyone that the hotshoe of Fujifilm cameras would be a problem ?!?!?


----------



## fmw (May 15, 2017)

Solarflare said:


> Thats the first time I ever heard from anyone that the hotshoe of Fujifilm cameras would be a problem ?!?!?



Just my luck.


----------



## fmw (May 15, 2017)

I found a decent deal on ebay for a brand new Fuji X-E1 camera for $289.  I ordered it in and, assuming the hot shoe works, I'll dedicate it to the product photography.  It has an eye level finder as well in case I decide I can't live with screen only composition.


----------



## fmw (May 22, 2017)

The X-E1 arrived today and I made some images with it in the back yard.  Contrary to popular opinion I preferred using the monitor to the eye level finder but the the eye level works just fine.  The sensor is a little disappointing.  In my opinion the X-A3 has a better, more colorful and snappier sensor.  It also has better low light performance.  Nothing a little post process can't fix.  I did enjoy seeing and using the shutter speed dial.  It took me back to the good old days.  The other good news is that the hot shoe works! 

There are a few left on Ebay brand new for $289.  It is a whale of a bargain and a good way to get into the Fujifilm system on a budget.


----------



## petrochemist (May 23, 2017)

fmw said:


> Now I need to get busy selling all the Nikon stuff.  I will miss it.



Bare in mind that mirrorless cameras tend to be very good at adapting lenses. If as you say you're quite happy with manual focus many Nikon lenses should be very usable with the Fuji. Lenses without an aperture ring might prove awkward but any favorites among the older Nikon's should still be worth hanging on to.


----------



## fmw (May 23, 2017)

petrochemist said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > Now I need to get busy selling all the Nikon stuff.  I will miss it.
> ...




I'm not ready for stop down metering.  I gave that up decades ago.

The purpose of the project was to replace big and heavy with small and light.  I have sold lenses that weigh more than either Fuji camera with the telephoto zoom attached.   The project turned out to be an upgrade.  I got smaller, lighter, better built and better image quality.  Great new technology.  I have one Nikon body and two lenses to go and they will go.  I understand your point, though.


----------



## Gary A. (May 23, 2017)

The XE1 has the old 16mp sensor, the 24mp.  The XA3 uses a standard bayer sensor while the XE1 has the 'special' Fuji CFA.


----------



## fmw (May 27, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> The XE1 has the old 16mp sensor, the 24mp.  The XA3 uses a standard bayer sensor while the XE1 has the 'special' Fuji CFA.



Yes, that's right.  My understanding is that the X-Trans sensor allows for the elimination of the anti-aliasing filter and that makes images noticeable sharper.  My Fujinon 60mm macro arrived today so I tested it in the back yard with the X-E1.  It seems to work just fine.


----------



## CdTSnap (Jun 4, 2017)

In my experience using the Fuji system the images out of the XT2 and XPro 2, are incredibly sharp. 

We had an XT2 with the 56mm 1.2 up against the D810 and the 85mm 1.4

Fuji was quite a bit sharper [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## fmw (Jun 4, 2017)

They are sharper because of the lack of an anti aliasing filter as I mentioned above.   Nikon makes excellent lenses but they all have to deal with that filtered sensor.  

I haven't made any direct comparisons since my Nikons are all now gone.  But I think the Fujis definitely outperform my DX Nikons.  Perhaps the FX Nikons would keep up with the Fujis.  I don't know.


----------



## CdTSnap (Jun 4, 2017)

fmw said:


> They are sharper because of the lack of an anti aliasing filter as I mentioned above.   Nikon makes excellent lenses but they all have to deal with that filtered sensor.
> 
> I haven't made any direct comparisons since my Nikons are all now gone.  But I think the Fujis definitely outperform my DX Nikons.  Perhaps the FX Nikons would keep up with the Fujis.  I don't know.



The D810 has no AA filter lol it's sharper because the lenses are really good and the sensor is awesome for a crop. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## benhasajeep (Jun 11, 2017)

I dabbled with Canon once.  Didn't take long to sell it and keep going with my Nikon gear (had my Nikon gear still, while trying the Canon).  At the time Canon did have a sensor advantage.  But eventually came back strong or in my belief stronger.

Now I have been trying to find ways to lighten the load somewhat.  I travel for normal job and now only cary a D3400 and the 2 kit lenses and a SB-700.  Nikons fast glass is great.  Except when you have to carry that weight around for no photo use.  Always a camera in my work bag.  I needed to lighten the load.  For a while I tried the bridge camera route with a coolpix 8700.  And quickly ran into their limitations.  Even added accessories like grip and adapter lenses.  To lessen the limitations.  But then why not just carry a dslr?  So, I started carrying the cheaper and less expensive starter cameras.  D40x, then D3100, now D3400.  I am intrigued by the mirrorless cameras.  Much smaller and lighter.

I have done some looking into the Nikon 1 J5.  You do have the option with the adapter to use the smaller Nikon F lenses on it.  Which interests me.  But just not sure abut the camera controls on it.  Would save lots of weight and some space with it and it's purpose built lenses.  189-810mm equivillent with their 70-300 zoom would make excellent light travel long reach lens.  Hard to break old habbits though.  Been using 35mm bodies for almost 40 years now.


----------



## fmw (Jun 13, 2017)

Actually you can use your Nikkor lenses on virtually any mirrorless camera by using an adapter.  I chose not to do that because I wanted less size and weight and using Nikkors wouldn't accomplish that goal.  My telephoto zoom lens fits in my pants pocket.  That wouldn't happen with a Nikkor DSLR telephoto zoom.


----------



## fmw (Jun 13, 2017)

CdTSnap said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > They are sharper because of the lack of an anti aliasing filter as I mentioned above.   Nikon makes excellent lenses but they all have to deal with that filtered sensor.
> ...



I spent one day with an 810.  Wonderful camera.  Just too big and heavy for this old body.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 14, 2017)

fmw said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > The XE1 has the old 16mp sensor, the 24mp.  The XA3 uses a standard bayer sensor while the XE1 has the 'special' Fuji CFA.
> ...


That 60 is my most used lens, it's fantastic. Great for portraits too. It has a long focus throw in manual mode but I just flip the switch to s , half shutter, switch back to m, and fine tune. Only do that occasionally on the street. I think that 60 and the 16 are my most magic of fujifilm lens. 16 just makes me say wow almost every time I get that image on a large screen but it is on the heavy side.


----------



## fmw (Jun 14, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...



I was impressed with the shot posted taken with that lens.  Nice shot.  I ordered a very inexpensive Chinese wide angle the other day.  It is a 12mm f2.8 from Meike, just $229 and it is quite light.  Probably not world class but we will see what it can do when it arrives.   I use the Fujinon 60 every day for my web shots.  It is as good as any macro lens I've ever used.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 14, 2017)

fmw said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > fmw said:
> ...


Let me know on that 12, curious.


----------



## fmw (Jun 14, 2017)

I'll post some images.


----------

